
Misreading ‘Eichmann in Jerusalem’ - akbarnama
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/07/misreading-hannah-arendts-eichmann-in-jerusalem/
======
Tar90
For those interested, there's a nice discussion on the topic of Eichmann and
the book on Yale's course Moral Foundations of Politics, in coursera.

